# Nc this morning



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Me and a Buddy hit NC this morning since the WV wicket is finally closed! Fished the wall from around 630 to 11 between us we hd over 15 sauger lots of Farm Animals, couple Small Mouth, White Bass, a Catfish, and a few carp! Pretty good day! 2 others there had lots of farm animals. 2 guys on rocks had 4 sauger! Most where on Chartreuse twisters some on spoons!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

AMEN!!!

Thank You. Gotta get down for CRAPPIES,,, Desicions- Desicions,,, Up to the lake, OR down to the river??? 50 miles either way!


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Went back to NC today, was pretty nice day of fishing, I personally caught 14 sauger, a friend had 13 fish mix bag of sauger, gar, sheephead, another friend had about ten fish including a big striper and a gar, will post a pic of the striper here in a bit!


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## tkarint (Jun 14, 2011)

Whoa! that's quiet a catch. Not all catch that big, congratulations i wish I could move to some NC Mountain Land For Sale!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Is there any way a handicapped guy could get down to that platform to fish?
Sure looks and sounds like a great place to fish.
Please send PM

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

TCLark , its about a 15 minute walk down railroad tracks and you have to climb up onto the wall that everybody fishes, its the exact opposite of what youd consider handicap accessible unfortunatly. but on a brighter note pike island locks and dam are about 10 minutes up route 7 from you and produces nearly the same. ( if you havent been there before) and has a pier and is handicap accessible .


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

NICE CATCH !!! Trying to account for perspective, I am guessing that striper is maybe 25-30 inches ? Hard to tell extending it out in front of you at arms length, so I'm judging by your hand width. Most people's palms are about 4 inches wide. What kind of weight would that be?

Have a stupid question since I never heard the term "farm animals." What are they? My wildest guess would be buffalo carp, but I thought they were mostly in the south.

- Zooks


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

by "farm animals" i think he means big fish . like "hogs"


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

farm fish =====sheephead
twister


----------

